
How Holography Could Help Solve Quantum Gravity - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/albert-einstein-holograms-and-quantum-gravity-20181114/
======
T-A
This "relatively recent approach" is more than two decades old...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AdS/CFT_correspondence#Maldace...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AdS/CFT_correspondence#Maldacena's_paper)

